# The Blue Lagoon (1980) - What a weird movie



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 26, 2017)

I remember watching this on the TV during my late childhood time or as a teen but back then, I didn't make much of what was happening in this movie or how, or why. A couple hours earlier I rewatched it (was looking for a movie to watch from the 80's era) and almost everything clicked as it should, except the ending.

The ending was pretty weird - I was expecting to see them being taken to the ship and before that happens, it just abruptly ends! According to the internet, on the movie they live (mother and father and the kid) while on the book they die (mother and father - the kid lives).

It's kind of strange that on the movie the couple lives despite their bodies not moving at all or breathing. Think I'll watch the "sequel" tomorrow to see what happens to the kid's life and all.


----------

